# dont understand!!!



## got potential (Aug 15, 2010)

i have just started shooting 3-d this summer. i have been shooting on the average of 280`s- 290`s. Last weekend i shot a 207 i cant figure out what the deal is, i went home and shot in the yard, checked my center shot, paper tuned 
re checked my sights. 
i shoot a mathews z7
ripcord drop away
sure lock qc1 4 pin 
scott release- wildcat


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

the arrow went where it was pointed when it left the bow, If you have been dedicated to practicing daily or multiple times weekly and suddenly things are off for no apparent reason, I would tell you to take four to five days off dont even touch the bow find another activity I'm willing to bet when you go back to it you will be fresh and it will all come together.

for form issues I like to stand five feet from the target draw aim then close your eyes before releasing, it really emphasizes the feel of the bow at the shot. That is if you just can't stay away from it:wink:

Good Luck


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Were your shots consistently off in one direction?

Or were they just overly large groups.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

probobly just a breakdown in the ol shot process.


----------



## marbowNC (Apr 28, 2008)

Yardage misstakes


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

^^^^^ what marbowNC said would be my guess, shooting at dots on a range is good form practice but trying to guess the yardage is where most have a problem.......me included, I just had my best shoot at a 25 target 3-D...I shot 368, one thing that helped is that I bought a pair of binos.


----------

